# water filter recommendation's



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all, just waiting on my car insurance payout then should be pulling the trigger on a new machine.

Looking at the brewtus probably with a rotary pump and plumbing it in.

What sort of water filter should I be looking at getting? Cant spend a fortune (as the better half isn't overly impressed with spending 1k+ on a machine) but don't even know where to start looking!

Ta


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This recentish post by dfk may be of interest

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21824-Brita-C300-Water-Filter


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

This thread is of interest to me as well.

Who has plumbed their own machine in, is it easy to do?


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I have (almost!)

All the pipe work is in place to under counter, I just need to drill through.

I used John Guest 3/8 fittings and tube which is pretty idiot proof thankfully!

I'm using a Brita C300 with an adjustable head, I might look at replacing the filter with a c500 next time I change it and running the fridge from it as well


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

truegrace said:


> Hey all, just waiting on my car insurance payout then should be pulling the trigger on a new machine.
> 
> Looking at the brewtus probably with a rotary pump and plumbing it in.
> 
> ...


The BWT ones are probably better value that the Britas as the heads are cheaper. Cartridges are easy and quick to replace yourself (screw the old one off, screw the new one on). We've installed them in several sites and they are good. Available in different sizes. At home, I use a small 'besttaste' which gives me filtered drinking water that I like as well as working great with my plumbed in Brewtus.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The BWT ones are probably better value that the Britas as the heads are cheaper. Cartridges are easy and quick to replace yourself (screw the old one off, screw the new one on). We've installed them in several sites and they are good. Available in different sizes. At home, I use a small 'besttaste' which gives me filtered drinking water that I like as well as working great with my plumbed in Brewtus.


Are re these a good water softening aid?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

When I search BWT Besttaste I'm not really getting anywhere...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

BWT besttate may or may not be right for you - it will depend on your water composition. Try and get some values from your water company for things like permanent hardness, temporary hardness, alkalinity, calcium, magnesium. Then give BWT a call and they can advise the best product. My water is relatively hard and have been advised that the BestMax Premium is the way to go.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Just noticed that you're in the midlands, so your water may be similar to mine (Nottingham).


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I realised this after having a scan of the BTW site. I'm close to leicester so I might have similar water to you.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

View attachment 13081


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I have just sent an email to these people. They should know what's good being in the area..

http://www.eastmidlandswater.com/m/


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

fluffles said:


> BWT besttate may or may not be right for you - it will depend on your water composition. Try and get some values from your water company for things like permanent hardness, temporary hardness, alkalinity, calcium, magnesium. Then give BWT a call and they can advise the best product. My water is relatively hard and have been advised that the BestMax Premium is the way to go.


Couldn't have put it better myself







there are serveral different options depending on how your water is.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr O said:


> View attachment 13081


On the face of it these numbers are similar to mine, but you should try to find out some of the details I mentioned before which are not in this report.

It may also be worth investing in a water test drop kit (count drops of solution to a fixed amount of water until colour changes) in order to get an accurate measure of your alkalinity and permanent hardness - these are key figures when it comes to limescale and are important to get right if you don't want to wreck your machine. You will need this anyway to test that whatever filtration you put in place is actually producing the results you want (most of them can be adjusted to filter more or less as required).


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

fluffles said:


> On the face of it these numbers are similar to mine, but you should try to find out some of the details I mentioned before which are not in this report.
> 
> It may also be worth investing in a water test drop kit (count drops of solution to a fixed amount of water until colour changes) in order to get an accurate measure of your alkalinity and permanent hardness - these are key figures when it comes to limescale and are important to get right if you don't want to wreck your machine. You will need this anyway to test that whatever filtration you put in place is actually producing the results you want (most of them can be adjusted to filter more or less as required).


I'll go and have a look for one of these water test drop kits...

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Could you recommend a good water test drop kit?



fluffles said:


> On the face of it these numbers are similar to mine, but you should try to find out some of the details I mentioned before which are not in this report.
> 
> It may also be worth investing in a water test drop kit (count drops of solution to a fixed amount of water until colour changes) in order to get an accurate measure of your alkalinity and permanent hardness - these are key figures when it comes to limescale and are important to get right if you don't want to wreck your machine. You will need this anyway to test that whatever filtration you put in place is actually producing the results you want (most of them can be adjusted to filter more or less as required).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

xpenno mentioned a couple on another thread if you do a search. Very much the forums water expert. aka water boy!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Mr O,

The water report tells you that your german hardness is 10.18 this equates to 180mg/L hardness. As the pH is pretty close to 7 I assume that your alkalinity is pretty close to half of the hardness value (very dodgy maths involved here...). This means that the water is a pretty good ratio for coffee but a little high thus will result in some scale build up. Do you get scale in the kettle?

The one figure missing is the actual amount of calcium in the water and I don't know of any home test kit that will tell you this. It is likely that most of the hardness will be due to calcium as this is more common in the ground minerals in most places.

Best option to reduce scale is to use something like bwt bestmax premium, this will exchange some of the calcium for magnesium. This should maintain german hardness but result in less scale as the magnesium doesn't precipitate out. You could use Brita to bring down hardness overall but I'm not sure of the effect on alkalinity.

If you want to measure then this is the kit that I use

http://coffeehit.co.uk/bwt-water-hardness-test-kit

Good luck


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello Xpenno,

cheers for the reply.

I just came here to post about something i'd been looking at. But yeah there is some scale in the kettle, i don't consider it too bad as its never been descaled, but i wouldn't want the same scale in my new (to me) machine. I will get one of the kits you linked me to, cheers.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Where do you buy your BTW kit from? Ive emailed 2 different places without reply...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Coffee Hit link above states 'in stock'.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry......









Perfect example of... 'I know what i'm on about so that means everyone else does'

I meant the BWT Bestmax Premium - filter kit.

As i said, I've emailed a couple of places for info but they can't be arsed to reply


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Try here:

http://www.thewaterwarehouse.co.uk/water-in-the-home/undersink-filters


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

How much does it cost per litre to run a bestmax premium filter - say the medium size one?

In an area with 200-300 ppm CAC03?

Would it be cheaper just to buy ashbeck, or clearview water from tesco?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

fluffles said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.thewaterwarehouse.co.uk/water-in-the-home/undersink-filters


thats one of the places I've emailed for more info... No reply!!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

My water is 320ppm, running the bypass head at the recommended 30% filtration means the cartridge (a c300) will last for 2000 litres. filters cost between £70-90. So worst case £90/2000 is £0.045p per litre, £0.40 for 10l

10l of ashbeck is £2 when it's on special or £1.10 for 5l

The original install is obviously more expensive than buying the water but if you can plumb the machine in yourself, which isn't hard if you use pushfittings, then it won't be long before you're quids in.

My original filter cost was £65 including the variable bypass head. Plumbing bits about £40

I got a pressure regulator (http://www.abbeychart.co.uk/polymignon-c-w-3-8-pushfit-set-at-3-bar)

Some 3/8 john guest tubing

a John guest - 3/8 BSPT to connect the coffee machine to

a washing machine Y piece and supply hose and some 90 degree elbows just in case.

That will cost me £0.052p per litre which is still cheaper than Ashbeck and a lot less faff!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr O said:


> thats one of the places I've emailed for more info... No reply!!


I had the same issue. I ended up buying a variable brita head and filter from ebay. It was quicker! I've got mine plumbed in and I've still not heard from them!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Next on the list to try is this place:

http://www.cremtechnical.co.uk/category-31.html


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Chockymonster said:


> My water is 320ppm, running the bypass head at the recommended 30% filtration means the cartridge (a c300) will last for 2000 litres. filters cost between £70-90. So worst case £90/2000 is £0.045p per litre, £0.40 for 10l
> 
> 10l of ashbeck is £2 when it's on special or £1.10 for 5l
> 
> ...


If you keep your eyes peeled on eBay replacement cartridges regularly come up for around £35. I've certainly never paid anymore for mine (purity c300).

At that price it makes it even more compelling when compared to bottled


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr O said:


> thats one of the places I've emailed for more info... No reply!!


Try giving them a call, they were helpful on the phone to me. I've also exchanged emails with them. What is it you need to know?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I have had a very quick email back from these guys though...

http://www.eastmidlandswater.com/m/


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Sorry......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cliftoncoffee.co.uk/


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> http://www.cliftoncoffee.co.uk/


Clifton didn't have any premiums in stock earlier in the week.

JP


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

What size are you after? I can supply these filters so will check stock for you.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of just getting a brita c300 now I have my rocket. Seems most heads are the 30% bypass, is this generally sufficient or shall I splash out a bit more and get the variable ones?

Presuming I just need a y splitter from the washing machine feed then run that to filter, filter to rocket?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have the Brita Aquaria C300. I live in a fairly soft water area so it was more for peace of mind. I am delighted in as much as it is a convenient size to sit on the bench. The only thing to check, and this is a guess as I run a lever, is that you do not need to restrict the line pressure into the Rocket


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

The only way you'll know if it's enough is to test your water.

Get a drop test kit from an aquatic supplier so you can work out your hardness levels, the Brita instructions tell you what you need to set the bypass to depending on your hardness level.

Mine was 18 drop which was 18 DH or around 320ppm and that needed 30% bypass according to the manual. When I test now I get 5 drops


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I will have to invest as I have no idea what I am doing with a drop test. Live in Gloucester so think my water is fairly hard :-(


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Something like this ? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Hardness-Testing-Kit/dp/B004R1344M


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

truegrace said:


> Something like this ? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Hardness-Testing-Kit/dp/B004R1344M


Anyone?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

*http://waterquality.anglianwater.com/map.aspx** Not sure how accurate this is but give it a try. **http://knowhow.com/article.dhtml?articleReference=379&country=uk*





*
Drinking water hardness for **MK40 4LY**The water in your area is **hard**.*
​

To help set your domestic appliances, the water hardness in different units is:  283.25 mg/l (or parts per million):Calcium Carbonate 113.3 mg/l (or parts per million):Calcium 19.714 °Cegrees Clark 28.325 °Fegrees French 16.089 °dHegrees German 2.833 mmol/l:Millimoles


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

truegrace said:


> Something like this ? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Hardness-Testing-Kit/dp/B004R1344M


Yes. I used the brita one but it's the same kind of test


----------

